# Dimarzio D Activator.....



## JPMDan (Feb 4, 2007)

Now available on ebay!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DiMarzio-D-Acti...ryZ41426QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 4, 2007)

nice!


----------



## huber (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't have the money right now  But it's so tempting!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 4, 2007)

neither do I huber, don't feel bad.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 5, 2007)

Weird how the text of the add only talks about the Evo. *Eric's Guitar* seems like a good place to get pickups and he doesn't have them listed yet.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 5, 2007)

I dealt with him before, very good seller. He made a mistake in that one here's another one he has up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DiMarzio-D-Acti...ryZ41426QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2007)

Fucking wicked. Instant buy.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Feb 5, 2007)

Interesting pickup.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 5, 2007)

A friend of mine got a set of these for free from Larry DiMarzio himself.  The bastard.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Feb 5, 2007)

I wonder how they sound.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 5, 2007)

Donnie said:


> A friend of mine got a set of these for free from Larry DiMarzio himself.  The bastard.


 

Have him record clips (distorted and clean) and post them up here for us please.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 5, 2007)

wicked now ill only have to wait another two months or so before i can get in the UK 

these'll sit nicely in my 7321


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 5, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> wicked now ill only have to wait another two months or so before i can get in the UK


 

Or you can have someone in the USA ship it to you


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2007)

I can't buy from him (well, I should say won't) because the bastich is in PA so he charges the 6% sales tax to all PA residents. Lame.   I want to try the 6 string version, oh well, I'll just wait for a while. I might as well wait until I get a 7 and just buy the D Activator 7... when someone else has them up.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 5, 2007)

what if someone from out of state is paying for it but has it shipped to PA?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 5, 2007)

I'VE HAD 6 OR 7 TRANSACTIONS WITH MIKE & THEY ALL BEEN ABSOLUTELY PERFECT.

HE'S VERY DEPENDABLE & PROBABLY ONE OF THE BETTER RESOURCES FOR DIMARZIO'S IN STOCK RATHER THAN HAVING TO HAVE YOUR LOCAL STORE PLACE AN ORDER.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 5, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I'VE HAD 6 OR 7 TRANSACTIONS WITH MIKE & THEY ALL BEEN ABSOLUTELY PERFECT.
> 
> HE'S VERY DEPENDABLE & PROBABLY ONE OF THE BETTER RESOURCES FOR DIMARZIO'S IN STOCK RATHER THAN HAVING TO HAVE YOUR LOCAL STORE PLACE AN ORDER.


 
 

I'll have to ask him about that price on the DS7 though, Samash has it for 59.95


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 5, 2007)

SOMETIMES I DON'T MIND PAYING A LITTLE MORE IF I CAN GET IT QUICKER.
WHEN I BOUGHT MY AIR NORTON "S" FROM HIM, HE SENT ME AN EXTRA PICKUP COVER. IT CAME IN WHITE & I WANTED RED., HE ALSO INCLUDED A BOSS KEYCHAIN, & SOME EXTRA STICKERS, & I GOT IT IN THE MAIL 5 OR 6 DAYS LATER.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> what if someone from out of state is paying for it but has it shipped to PA?




Hehe I bet he would catch on to it! The thing I don't get is a LOT of eBay stores/powersellers don't collect state sales tax on their sales, so why bother? I know a lot of the PA eBay stores have actual physical locations too and they don't do it so I find that kinda lame.  I was almost tempted to see if my Uncle in NJ has an eBay account and when I need them, just have him buy it so I could get it without tax (out of spite now haha) and then I would just go pick it up when I go visit them!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 5, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I'll have to ask him about that price on the DS7 though, Samash has it for 59.95



Not anymore. Has anyone else noticed that Samash and Mike on eBay have raised their prices to the point where I don't think I'll be buying DiMarzios from either of them anymore? I noticed this pickup yesterday and I saw all of his other ones were skyrocketed in price. 

I originally got my DS7 from Samash at the price of 60, now it's 70 or 80+.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 5, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Have him record clips (distorted and clean) and post them up here for us please.



I'm sure that can be arranged. He just has to decide what to put them in.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 5, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Hehe I bet he would catch on to it! The thing I don't get is a LOT of eBay stores/powersellers don't collect state sales tax on their sales, so why bother? I know a lot of the PA eBay stores have actual physical locations too and they don't do it so I find that kinda lame.  I was almost tempted to see if my Uncle in NJ has an eBay account and when I need them, just have him buy it so I could get it without tax (out of spite now haha) and then I would just go pick it up when I go visit them!



They're supposed to though, so those others are breaking the law, and this guy is following it, nothing lame about it.


----------



## Crucified (Feb 5, 2007)

doesn't sell to canada!


----------



## Drew (Feb 5, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Hehe I bet he would catch on to it! The thing I don't get is a LOT of eBay stores/powersellers don't collect state sales tax on their sales, so why bother? I know a lot of the PA eBay stores have actual physical locations too and they don't do it so I find that kinda lame.  I was almost tempted to see if my Uncle in NJ has an eBay account and when I need them, just have him buy it so I could get it without tax (out of spite now haha) and then I would just go pick it up when I go visit them!



What Toshiro said - what they're doing is tax fraud, and it's only a matter of time before the IRS cracks down on Ebay in a big way. He COULD do it, and just pay tax penalties when he's eventually caught and hope he comes out ahead, but frankly that's not good business practice.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 5, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Hehe I bet he would catch on to it! The thing I don't get is a LOT of eBay stores/powersellers don't collect state sales tax on their sales, so why bother? I know a lot of the PA eBay stores have actual physical locations too and they don't do it so I find that kinda lame.  I was almost tempted to see if my Uncle in NJ has an eBay account and when I need them, just have him buy it so I could get it without tax (out of spite now haha) and then I would just go pick it up when I go visit them!



Actually they do. they just dont charge you if you're from out of state. The only time you have to pay tax on a sale like that is if you live in the same state.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2007)

No I understand why they do it and that they're supposed to do it, I'm not questioning that. I'm just saying they haven't ALWAYS done it that way for e-commerce, that bill was only passed a few years ago. Remember when everyone could order online from anywhere and not pay sales tax? I do. I don't really agree with sales tax anyways, however I don't agree with many of the taxes we have in the United States. Oh well.... I PERSONALLY think some of the taxes are lame, not the seller for enforcing them. It's just that some do and some don't... the ones that do are always the ones that have the items I'd like to buy, go figure.


----------



## skattabrain (Feb 5, 2007)

wow ... this pickup has my interest. more focus on pickign dynamics? that active pickup gain but still being able to play subtly? sounds like my kind of pickup.

quick ... someone by this ... someone show zimbloth so we can get a review.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

I just bought one  

I bought my DS7 from him a while back and it only took three days, and he ships them with free stickers too   

This pickup sounds very nice, hopefully it lives up to its descrption and has all of the good qualities of the EMG's and none of the bad.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 5, 2007)

just bought the bridge and neck D Activators . can't wait to throw these in my new carvin.


----------



## skattabrain (Feb 5, 2007)

sweet ... make sure you give us an update ... i have a blaze custom in my baritone RG ... i crave more definition and attack. (not that it doesn't sound great)

i love my blaze custom ... but plugging my buddies V with EMG's into my JSX really overdrives it nicely. would be great if these are as flexible as advertised.

what pickups are you guys replacing?


----------



## Edroz (Feb 5, 2007)

i'm replacing the stock carvin pickups... the only thing i ever care about with any pickup change is if the pickups i'm putting in sound better than the ones i'm taking out, so i don't think i'll have a problem


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 5, 2007)

currently I'm thinking about the Evolution 7 and Blaze neck for my guitar but if the D activator proves to be what I'm looking for then I'm going for it.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll be replacing the JB7 with the D Activator. I was planning on putting my DS7 in my Chris Woods RGA body Im having made, but I'll test them both in basswood first and see which I think I will like better for mahogany.


----------



## Nats (Feb 5, 2007)

sweet! i bought my blaze custom and blaze neck from mike's music shop. very good and fast seller

edit: i'm buying the Dactivator bridge to replace the stock bridge pickup in my S7420. i hope they go good with mahogony...


----------



## sakeido (Feb 5, 2007)

Too bad I can't get these in Canada yet. I've got my trusty old Dean that is begging for new pups...


----------



## Imperium (Feb 6, 2007)

I notice on the Dimarzio site that the D activator bridge has a pretty much flat EQ curve being

Treble - 6.5
Mids - 6
Bass - 6

Just thought it was interesting?
These pickups sound pretty cool, i might have to pick up a pair for my schecter which still has its stock pickups in it.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 6, 2007)

Imperium said:


> I notice on the Dimarzio site that the D activator bridge has a pretty much flat EQ curve being
> 
> Treble - 6.5
> Mids - 6
> ...


 
The good part about it having a flat eq is that you'll have more tonal adjustability with the eq on your amp.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> The good part about it having a flat eq is that you'll have more tonal adjustability with the eq on your amp.



+1 Always good to you have a nice flat EQ to START with, shape your tone straight from the preamp!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 6, 2007)

that's also something i like about the D Activators... the X2N7 has a fairly flat eq curve as well (compared to other dimarzios), and i absolutely love that pickup.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn they are all gone, who bought them?


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 6, 2007)

I did  

It should be here Thursday, I'll be sure to post up a review and some clips


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 6, 2007)

sweetness I can't wait to hear this fucker! What axe are you putting it in and what woods does it have?


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 6, 2007)

If I like it better than the DS7 than its going in the Chris Woods RGA7 mahogany + flamed maple body with the neck and hardware from my 7621, whenever its done that is, hopefully by the end of the month. 

But for now its replacing the JB7 so I can compare the DS7 and D Activator side by side. The DA7 is pretty high output at 460, but Im going to try it with the Jazz first, and might try the JB7 or DS7 in the neck too later on. Im sure any of these combos will sound sick, especially when the body is finished


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 7, 2007)

sweet, I'm debation on going with the Evo 7 or the D Activator 7 for my H207


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 7, 2007)

Whoever has the time/recording stuff, could you please make some sound clips of these pickups? I REALLY want to hear them!  Thanks!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 7, 2007)

just installed the bridge and neck D Activators in my newest carvin. i'm digging them so far! if i had to compare them to other dimarzios, i'd say the bridge model reminds me of a tighter, more focused super distortion. neck model is super bright and articulate kind of heading into humbucker from hell territory. 
can't say these pickups have a real distinctive voice to them like the X2N7 or AN7 etc... they do respond really well to changes in pick attack like dimarzio claims. 
i'll see what i can do about getting some clips up this weekend... i'm not promising anything though .


----------



## Ryan (Feb 8, 2007)

badass. i wanted to snag the ones on the bay but i think you and d00der bought them both :/


----------



## Cancer (Feb 8, 2007)

EdgeCrusher said:


> I did
> 
> It should be here Thursday, I'll be sure to post up a review and some clips




Sweet...


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 8, 2007)

Edroz said:


> just installed the bridge and neck D Activators in my newest carvin. i'm digging them so far! if i had to compare them to other dimarzios, i'd say the bridge model reminds me of a tighter, more focused super distortion. neck model is super bright and articulate kind of heading into humbucker from hell territory.
> can't say these pickups have a real distinctive voice to them like the X2N7 or AN7 etc... they do respond really well to changes in pick attack like dimarzio claims.
> i'll see what i can do about getting some clips up this weekend... i'm not promising anything though .



Yes, yes, yes, but how do they compare side to side with EMGs? That's the whole purpose for DiMarzio introducing them in the first place.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually I just said fuck it and took the plunge and got a D Activator for the neck, clips are forthcoming.


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome can't wait to hear more reviews. Until then I'll be enjoying my D sonic 7 which finally fucking came in!! Haven't hooked it up yet but still may order a d'activator anyway so far I've heard nothing but great things about it.....so the main question which everyone wants to know.....how do they compare to the emg 81-7's???????thanks


----------



## skattabrain (Feb 8, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Actually I just said fuck it and took the plunge and got a D Activator for the neck, clips are forthcoming.



ooooh ... that sounds interesting!


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 8, 2007)

+1 on the comparison with EMGs. 

and how do they sound clean?


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 8, 2007)

Edroz said:


> just installed the bridge and neck D Activators in my newest carvin. i'm digging them so far! if i had to compare them to other dimarzios, i'd say the bridge model reminds me of a tighter, more focused super distortion. neck model is super bright and articulate kind of heading into humbucker from hell territory.
> can't say these pickups have a real distinctive voice to them like the X2N7 or AN7 etc... they do respond really well to changes in pick attack like dimarzio claims.
> i'll see what i can do about getting some clips up this weekend... i'm not promising anything though .


 
Does it sound anywhere remotely close to the lundgren?


----------



## Hexer (Feb 8, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Does it sound anywhere remotely close to the lundgren?



interesting question!!!

answers please!!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 8, 2007)

I'M INTERESTED IN THE 6 & 7 BRIDGE MODELS, FOR THE SAKE OF _SOME_ TONAL CONTINUITY BETWEEN AXES. BOTH BASSWOOD BODIES, BUT THE TFS6 HAS A QUILT MAPLE TOP.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm removing a set of D-Sonic/Air Nortons from my 6 string, maybe I'll buy a set of D Activator 6's? It will be tuned to Drop-C anyways... hmmmm....

Btw, how do clean passages sound on the neck pickup? Does it stay clear or is there any grit to it?


P.S. The only D Activators on eBay are trem-spaced, would this make a HUGE difference if I have a wraparound tailpiece, or should I just wait until I could get some normal-spaced ones? Thanks!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 8, 2007)

with super high output pickups it really doesn't make that huge of a difference.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 8, 2007)

ok, i'll see if i can answer some of these questions. 

to answer the how does it compare to an EMG 81-7 question... i'm only familiar with the 6 string 81. luckily i have an 81 equipped jackson SL-1 laying around. and after playing that guitar and the D Activators i have to say they are dangerously close! think of an 81 that has some slight characteristics of a dimarzio super distortion. they seem just as quiet as EMGs as well.

i don't know how it compares to a lundgren, never played one.

after playing these pickups some more, i'm really pleased with them. they work exactly as dimarzio describes  .


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ed, how are the clean sounds with these pickups? 

Btw, thanks for the myspace add bro!  (I'm Jerich's friend, we spoke about Carvins before )


----------



## Edroz (Feb 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Ed, how are the clean sounds with these pickups?
> 
> Btw, thanks for the myspace add bro!  (I'm Jerich's friend, we spoke about Carvins before )



yeah, i recall jerich giving you some false information about me wanting to sell one of my carvins .

hmm, hard to tell how good the clean sounds are with my home setup. i've been playing them through a 5150 which isn't the greatest amp for clean tones, i'll have to get back to you on that one when i try them with my XXX. i'm not terribly picky when it comes to clean sounds anyway, so i'm probably the wrong guy to ask.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2007)

Well now that you have that nice shiny blue one you don't need that old ugly black stain one riiiiight?  Yeah let me know man, I am thinking about buying one of these sets for a detuned 6 of mine but I don't want the cleans to sound like crap.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 8, 2007)

how would YOU describe the sound of the DActivators Edroz?

I'm not really familiar with EMGs (heard a lot of them of course but never played an active one myself)


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 8, 2007)

My D Activator 7 came in today 

Its in the guitar, I just have to solder the connections as soon as I get off work later tonight, then its  time


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 8, 2007)

Hexer said:


> how would YOU describe the sound of the DActivators Edroz?
> 
> I'm not really familiar with EMGs (heard a lot of them of course but never played an active one myself)


 
think Fear Factory, thats what EMGs sound like.



EdgeCrusher said:


> My D Activator 7 came in today
> 
> Its in the guitar, I just have to solder the connections as soon as I get off work later tonight, then its  time


 
clips clips clips


----------



## DetunedLoon (Feb 8, 2007)

I personally am dying to hear the D Activator's sound.......
FULL REVIEW PLEASE!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

SWEET!!! I just spoke with Mike (banjomikez from eBay) and my order for DiMarzio D-Activator 6's in regular spacing is in! He said I should have them within a week as it is a special order for regular spacing at this point.  They will be going into my Tremonti for some Drop-C riffage! Can't wait... they're higher output than the D-Sonic that is currently in there so hopefully that will help bring out the pinch harmonics a bit more than the D-Sonic could. I'll report back once I receive them and install everything!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats bro!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hopefully this will be my answer to a non-EMG equipped Drop-C guitar! I have used EMG's for Drop C in the past and it helps because they don't get muddy when you detune to C and the pinch harmonics are great, but they SUUUUUCK for clean unless you are running a processor behind it which I don't want to do. If these do what they say they should, I'll be one happy boy in a week or two!  Glad I didn't sell the Tremonti now....


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 9, 2007)

thats how I feel, I'm debating on Evolution 7 or D Activator 7 for my ESP


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Feb 9, 2007)

i would like to know more about the neck because of the wierd eq the site said it has.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 9, 2007)

FROM A SOUND ENGINEERING STANDPOINT, FROM WHAT DIMARZIO HAS DESCRIBED THESE PICKUPS TO BE SUITED FOR, IT WOULD BE TO FLATTEN OUT THE PERCEIVED EQ RESPONSE SO THAT YOU CAN DO MORE OF THE TONAL COLORING ON YOUR AMP, & NOT HAVE IT ALL DONE IN YOUR PICKUPS.

THE LOCATION OF THE NECK PICKUP IS WHERE THE STRINGS HAVE A WIDER VIBRATION, SOMETIMES UP TO OR MORE THAN 1/4 OF VIBRATION. THIS MAKES THE WAVEFORMS LONGER, & THERE IS ALREADY A DROP IN HIGHER FREQUENCY IN THIS LOCATION. THE D ACTIVATOR NECK EVENS THAT BACK OUT TO MORE OF A FLAT RESPONSE.

WITH BOTH PICKUPS BRINGING YOUR GUITAR BACK TO A FLATTER RESPONSE, YOU HAVE MORE FLEXIBILITY OUT OF YOUR AMP TO SET YOUR TONE.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 9, 2007)

Hexer said:


> how would YOU describe the sound of the DActivators Edroz?
> 
> I'm not really familiar with EMGs (heard a lot of them of course but never played an active one myself)




my description of these pickups would be very similar to what dimarzio states on their site. in addition to that, i can't help but compare them to other pickups that i'm familiar with...

Bridge D Activator7 : Performs ALOT like an EMG 81 with tonal qualities of the dimarzio super distortion.

Neck D Activator7 : very, very close to a dimarzio humbucker from hell (which is one of my favorite neck pickups), but much hotter and with slightly less single coil characteristics. i also noticed recently that the eq curve between these pickups is really close. it wouldn't surprise me if the h.f.h. was a template for the D Activator7.



theunforgiven246 said:


> i would like to know more about the neck because of the wierd eq the site said it has.



read my description of the D Activator7 neck  .


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 9, 2007)

Well I got my D Activator 7 bridge installed and my first impression is.....it rocks!  

Its nice and powerfull just as I'd hoped, a good bit more so than the DS7. Very mean sounding and still very clear and articulate, harmonics sound great and are a breeze to get, and the whole sound really just comes alive. The DS7 sounds a bit cleaner, just a bit smoother, just as clear, but not as punchy and alive as the DA7.

It really overpowers the Jazz7 in the neck, it just cant compete, though it does sound good, its too quiet and well, just not metal enough. The JB7 that I just took out of the bridge will probably be a better match. 

To my suprise, the cleans also sound fantastic! Nice and bright with a sweet high end. I havent experienced any harshness or breakup yet either. I love it so far!


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 9, 2007)

EdgeCrusher said:


> Well I got my D Activator 7 bridge installed and my first impression is.....it rocks!
> 
> Its nice and powerfull just as I'd hoped, a good bit more so than the DS7. Very mean sounding and still very clear and articulate, harmonics sound great and are a breeze to get, and the whole sound really just comes alive. The DS7 sounds a bit cleaner, just a bit smoother, just as clear, but not as punchy and alive as the DA7.
> 
> ...



Sounds like I have a new set of pickups for my new RG7621. I just hope I can find 'em in black/white zebra stripe.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 9, 2007)

^ they come in all the colors.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 10, 2007)

Ryan said:


> ^ they come in all the colors.



Think you could point me in a direction of a dealer that has them in stock white/zebra striped?


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 10, 2007)

Clydefrog, if you have an ebay account just message the seller in the auctions I posted.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 10, 2007)

can someone post some DS7/DA7 (bridge) and AN7/DA7 (neck) comparisons? i may have to try the DA7 set out when i get my custom guitar close to finished....


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 10, 2007)

No blue color for the 7 string pickups though.
I'm gonna have to stay with black after the remodel of the RG7620.

Today I have 2 setup jobs to do for someone, a Jackson RR, & a BCR Mock Bolt import, then I get to do the route mod on the TFS6 to accomodate my new Air Norton "S".

Monday, I start dis-assembling the RG7620, sanding it, prepping it for paint & then once it's painted & cured for about a month, I'll install everything back into it along with the LED's under the pickups. Maybe by then I'll have either a DS7/AN7 combo in it, or a pair of D Activators.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 10, 2007)

ah but you can get some Blue bobbin toppers and make them blue


----------



## skattabrain (Feb 10, 2007)

ok ... sold .. i need a new neck pu ... i think i'm gonna bite on the d activator neck ... if it blows me away, i'll replace the blaze custom in the bridge.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone made any clips yet???


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 11, 2007)

ummm... these sound cool enough that i may just sell my x2n and d-sonic this coming week. any takers?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 11, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> ummm... these sound cool enough that i may just sell my x2n and d-sonic this coming week. any takers?


yea for 30% discount


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 11, 2007)

looking at DiMarzio's site, these are the some of the only pickups that come in bright green besides the blazes... so i might grab a pair for my S once i get it.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 11, 2007)

is it green like uv7bk green? i might uv up my 7321


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 11, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> is it green like uv7bk green? i might uv up my 7321



thats why i'm getting them. i'm going to deck out the S7 like the UV7BK


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 11, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> yea for 30% discount



30% off list?  no problem.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 11, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> ummm... these sound cool enough that i may just sell my x2n and d-sonic this coming week. any takers?



I need another x2n7, how much?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 11, 2007)

just saw a pic of green dimarzios in my musicians friend catalog and they look too dark to be uv-worthy... i guess i could just go with white tho


----------



## Soma (Feb 11, 2007)

I like that pick up, been meaning to buy some six string ones.


----------



## Nats (Feb 12, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> just saw a pic of green dimarzios in my musicians friend catalog and they look too dark to be uv-worthy... i guess i could just go with white tho



the picture probably didn't do it justice. i have green blazes in my 1527 and they're pretty bright


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, the Green is the UV7BK Green dot kind of green.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 13, 2007)

Seeing as they do these in white I am seriously thinking of getting a set for my UV. ALways wanted an EMG like clarity, but with dynamics, so am well interested 

Any places about that'll ship overseas, as there's no way I am buying them here!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 13, 2007)

check with the seller on ebay, I'm sure he can get them in white for you and ship overseas


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 13, 2007)

Just waiting for some sound clips to determine whether I want to buy 'em.

If they kick, I'll send an e-mail five minutes after hearing 'em.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 13, 2007)

CLIPS CLIPS CLIPS


----------



## Edroz (Feb 13, 2007)

i'm gonna try and get some clips up soon... i generally find clips useless (especially with passives) as a guide for buying pickups unless i'm hearing them through the same amp and guitar i use. your results could be alot different from mine since the DA7's are in my koa/mahogany/3 different type of maple carvin  .


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 13, 2007)

'BanjoMikez' doesn't ship Dimarzios Internationally. US only.
I emailed him to ask the other day.

Dimarzio are very strict with their US Dealers about this apparently.

I know Eric will ship inyernationally but he usually has to order the pickups in first and he says there's a $10 surcharge and a six week wait for anything other than black pickups.

You wouldn't believe how difficult it is to get hold of 7 string Dimarzios in the UK and even when you can they're a fuckin' outrageous price.
It sucks!!!!!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 13, 2007)

WELL, YOU CAN TAKE A ONE-WAY BOAT RIDE & JOIN US HERE IN THE U.S. & BE OUR NEW NEIGHBOR.


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 13, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> You wouldn't believe how difficult it is to get hold of 7 string Dimarzios in the UK and even when you can they're a fuckin' outrageous price.
> It sucks!!!!!!



Dave, I don't know if you know about http://www.pickupman.co.uk/ . They do all Dimarzios as far as I know, and I got quoted 70 quid each for the 7 string ones. Granted, it's not that cheap and I'm not really sure what pickups generally go for over here. From my quick browse on GAK there's Duncans around this price though, so it doesn't seem too bad.

If you're just meaning in shops though, then I don't think I've ever seen a Dimarzio of any kind in a shop before  

I'm very curious about these D-activators. I'm tempted get them put in my forthcoming KxK but I don't know if I want to risk it, in case they turn out to be shite


----------



## ManBeast (Feb 19, 2007)

quick heads up, more are available.

I just bought one for the bridge  

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...=d+activator+7&category0=&submitSearch=Search


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, I just bought those (bridge + neck). I was hoping he'd get these in again, thanks fellow Mass dude


----------



## 1longhorn (Feb 19, 2007)

i owe ya a beer, Manbeast...just got both...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2007)

It said he had 3 left when I did the buy it now. Best of luck to you Longhorn. I wonder what these pickups sound like. Will be a fun experiment.

PS: You know, that neck model is as hot as a Blaze. I have a feeling the D-Activator neck model in the bridge would be a winner.


----------



## skattabrain (Feb 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I just bought those (bridge + neck). I was hoping he'd get these in again, thanks fellow Mass dude



now if they made a single coil for 7's it would be pure bliss.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2007)

Btw, just got my email from Mike... my pickups arrived today!!! WOOT WOOT! Review on the D-Activator 6's coming up as soon as I get them (should only be 1-2 days max as he's just in northern PA) into my Tremonti! SWEEEEEEEET!


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 19, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Btw, just got my email from Mike... my pickups arrived today!!! WOOT WOOT! Review on the D-Activator 6's coming up as soon as I get them (should only be 1-2 days max as he's just in northern PA) into my Tremonti! SWEEEEEEEET!


 
Can't wait.


----------



## Nats (Feb 19, 2007)

ManBeast said:


> quick heads up, more are available.
> 
> I just bought one for the bridge
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...=d+activator+7&category0=&submitSearch=Search



thanks for the heads up! just bought one for the bridge


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm debating on whether I should go with a Invader set or D Activator set for my Carvin, STILL waiting on clips.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

It depends more so on the makeup of your guitar. If your guitar is alder I'd get the Invader. If mahogany, the D-Activator. 

PS: Web clips of amps basically mean nothing btw. The ENGL clips on RockSolidAmps proved that to me.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 20, 2007)

true I do plan on going Alder so looks like Invader for my first one.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn Lol, just ordered the D-Sonic7/Air Norton7 combo for my Carvin yesterday. I guess I'll see how the D-Sonic7 sounds in my Carvin and then if I dont like it I'll try the D-Activator. I have the Active/Passive Electronics in my Carvin so would that effect the sound of the D-Activator because its supposed to sound Active without being Active? Pickups are gonna be Black/Cream btw....SOLID! Lol


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I just bought those (bridge + neck)



Which guitar are they going in Nick ?

I wanna' hear a review of the D'activator in Basswood because i'm getting tempted to go for an Evo for the bridge at the moment but still tempted by these new jobs.


----------



## ManBeast (Feb 20, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> I wanna' hear a review of the D'activator in Basswood because i'm getting tempted to go for an Evo for the bridge at the moment but still tempted by these new jobs.


Im putting the bridge in my RG7321, all I have is a computer mic to record with though. Ill still give it a shot from before/after.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 20, 2007)

ManBeast said:


> Im putting the bridge in my RG7321, all I have is a computer mic to record with though. Ill still give it a shot from before/after.



Cool 
At least you'll be able to give your verdict on it anyway.
It's real difficult to show what a pickup sounds like in sound-clips at the best of times,especially with the gear you're playing through tending to sound very different to what someone else might have etc.
It all helps though!
Cheers.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, I finally got a clip for you guys, sorry for the long wait. 

I've been taking my time getting used to the D-Activator and messing around with the pickup hieght and amp settings. I've found I do need to a bit of tweaking when I switch between the DS7 and DA7. I need to cut the gain back a bit on the amp with the DA7, which was to be expected since its the second highest output 7 string pickup made by Dimarzio next to the X2N7. But I have found I like to bump up the level on the Bad Monkey a bit as well as the volume on the amp to compensate..... actually its over compensating, but oh well it sounds good!

I've never played any 7 strings with EMG's before, I've only played my friend's RG520QS w/ the 81 and 85, so its hard for me to compare the DA7 to EMG's. Honestly I never really liked them, I prefer the sound of the Tone Zone (6 string that is! ), though most of my favorite bands use EMGS, Nevermore and Fear Factory mainly. 

To me the D Activator sounds like a Dimarzio. A firebreathing Dimarzio on steroids that is. I can see how it can be compared to Super Distortion, it does have a similar overall sound that is distinctly Dimarzio, moreso to my ears than the DS7 anyway. The DS7 has that clear, almost Hi Fi sound to it. The DA7 has a rawer, less polished sound, yet still very clear, not muddy at all. 

The DA7 has a bit more treble and a whole more output and gain, though its funny because when I first got the DS7, my first impression was that it was trebley and I wasnt sure if I liked it, and this was not the case with the DA7. I loved it as soon as I hit the first chord.

The DA7 is great just as the DS7 is. I cant decide which one I like better, I love them both. I am going to get the DA7 neck pickup too and put them in the Chris Woods RGA7 body the should be shipped within the week!

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=655974


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for the update and the review man! I can't wait for my D-Activator 6's to get in (should be tonight if I'm lucky!). I have an RS electronics upgrade kit so I think I'll wire that up as well when I put the new pups in there!  All I need now are some TonePros studs to lock my bridge up so I only have to set it up for Drop-C once and then the bridge won't go anywhere!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 21, 2007)

The D Activator sounds sweet as hell.

Is it possible to do some clean recordings with it too?


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 21, 2007)

Sure, I have an Electro Harmonix LPB2ube stereo tube preamp that I hardly ever use that sounds great for clean recordings. I'll get to work on it. The cleans on the D Activator are suprisingly fantastic; nice, bright, and punchy with minimal breakup


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 21, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 21, 2007)

It sounds a bit like the X2N clips I've heard, but I know clips mean nothing. I ordered the bridge/neck set of these, but I don't have a guitar to put them in currently so we'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I ordered the bridge/neck set of these, but I don't have a guitar to put them in currently...



jumping the gun a bit?


----------



## Cancer (Feb 21, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I'm debating on whether I should go with a Invader set or D Activator set for my Carvin, STILL waiting on clips.




I know, I know, haven't had a chance to record anything, and I'm still waiting on the PAF7 so I can do a versus. I will say this, I REALLY like the D Activator Neck, it's punchy, with a real single coil tonality albeit with a humbucker's power. Someone around here likened it to a Humbucker from Hell, and while I've never tried that pickup, I totally agree with the description. I did, however, get to compare with the Jerich, which has a totally different, albeit humbucker PAF feel to D Activator Neck, even when the Jerich is tapped, it still retains that compared to D Activator Neck, underscoring the D Activator's high powered single coil-ish feel.

I will say this, if you looking for a passive version of the 707, this is it, I can definitely nail some of the Cooley tones (if not the technique) using this pickup.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah I like EMGs distorted but I hate the cleans.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Feb 21, 2007)

Alright, I recorded a quick clean clip of the D Activator using my Electro Harmonix tube preamp into the M Audio Fast Track USB. The only controls on the preamp are volume and gain, so there is no EQ on this clip, this is what the pickup sounds like direct...with a bit of some tubey goodness  

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=655974



psyphre said:


> I will say this, if you looking for a passive version of the 707, this is it, I can definitely nail some of the Cooley tones (if not the technique) using this pickup.



Yeah, I was just rocking some old school Deftones tunes, and it was definatly nailing the EMG sound


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 21, 2007)

That sounded good. I'm glad the pickups have a good starting EQ to work with. I can't wait to get some.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine haven't arrived yet... if they're not here by today I'm going to be PISSED! It shouldn't take more than 1-2 days to get from Northern PA to SOUTHERN PA!!!  Patience is a virtue, but I want to try out these pickups already!


----------



## dennis24 (Feb 22, 2007)

They sound like poo


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 22, 2007)

the clean sound was kinda muddy, but the distortion was awesome. which one was that, neck or bridge? bridge p/u in bridge position probably?


----------



## Nats (Feb 22, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Mine haven't arrived yet... if they're not here by today I'm going to be PISSED! It shouldn't take more than 1-2 days to get from Northern PA to SOUTHERN PA!!!  Patience is a virtue, but I want to try out these pickups already!



did you get yours yet? i'm in jersey and they came today


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 22, 2007)

Nats said:


> did you get yours yet? i'm in jersey and they came today


Are you putting them in your 7620?
I'll be interested to hear what you think of them.

They sounded pretty good in Edgecrushers clips.


----------



## Nats (Feb 22, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Are you putting them in your 7620?
> I'll be interested to hear what you think of them.
> 
> They sounded pretty good in Edgecrushers clips.



no i have 707's in the 7620. i'm putting these in my S7420. 

Quick question for people in the know - can i just follow the wiring diagram for the RG7620 to install these in the Saber?


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 22, 2007)

It's got exactly the same electronics so there shouldn't be a problem following the 7620 wiring-diagram.
Not sure about the pickup selections on a stock 7420 but it'll just mean you'll have the same pickup settings as the 7620 (which i think it has already anyway).


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yessir, received my D Activator 6's last night finally!  The douche that owned the tremonti before me either wired it (or had someone else wire it) with the grounding cable WAY too close and they didn't twist it and solder the tip before inserting it into the hot connector. Basically as I was desoldering the neck pickup (and I remember having issues when I installed my Air Norton) the whole thing came out and it is all "feathered" so soldering it and fitting it into the hole will be next to impossible! Now I have to go buy some more cable to make a proper connection!!!  

Goods news: No issue with the install for the bridge pickups.... sounds AWESOME!!!! I dig it!  I haven't had much exposure to DiMarzio pickups but so far I've had a Tone Zone and a D-Sonic in the bridge and this one whups both of them!  Pinch harmonics are sweet and it is really aggressive and tight. My Dad was going to sleep right after I got them installed so I haven't played them with much volume yet, I'll give them a real test over the weekend or on Monday at the latest. 

Bad news: As I said above, the neck pickup connection is all effed up. I have to buy more wire as the output is like 1/8 of what it should be compared to the bridge so I know that the connection isn't completed on the volume pot for the neck. Once I get that done I can let you know how the neck pickup sounds.... for now I can't really tell since I can hardly hear it! 

So far the bridge pickup has impressed me!!! I'm planning on buying some locking TonePros studs as that's the last hardware improvement I need and then I'll do a setup for Drop-C on the bridge. I have an RS Kit for a Les Paul electronics upgrade that my friend gave me so maybe I'll just buy some wire to extend it to fit in the PRS (the spacing of the pots is farther than it is on an LP and it's made for an exact fit with the wire they supply  ) when I do everything else. Those Hovland caps are AWESOME so maybe that will help me enjoy the pickups even more! Good stuff... if I get a 7 string I'm definitely getting a D Activator 7 for the bridge... I'll let you know what I think of the neck pup on the 6-string version soon!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm wondering about the D Activators with an Alnico magnet.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2007)

Btw Bob... my GNX3000 still hasn't arrived but I have that MFX cd! How do you install the model packs?  Mine didn't come with instructions or anything so I wasn't sure how to go about putting everything on there. Hopefully this kid hurries up and gets it out to me... it's been over a week since I paid and he told me he still hadn't shipped it out as of two days ago. 

EDIT: LOL I just received this from the seller:

"To be honest, and this sounds like a really stupid excuse, but I've been down to ship it no less than 4 times this week. The first time I forgot to bring the address, the second time I forgot to bring the manuals, the third the pack and ship store was closed, and the fourth I forgot the driver disc. This is, in fact, the longest it's ever taken me to ship something, and I feel really bad, as I know how it is when you've just ordered something and it's taking too long to get there. I'm a college student, and thusly sort of broke, but if I can afford it, I will try to ship 2-3 day air, or soemthing to that effect, in order to get it to you ASAP. Again, I apologize for the delay, and I will get it out tomorrow. I appreciate your patience, and hope your concerns are, if not put to rest, sedated slightly."

BAH ship it out man!!!!  I hope I get it soon, I'm itching to play it after how much you guys have been hyping it up. I have a Crate Powerblock too, so if it turns out that I can't bring my MOD50 down to NoVa with me, if this sounds good at least I'll have SOMETHING to jam with. I can't wait!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Btw Bob... my GNX3000 still hasn't arrived but I have that MFX cd! How do you install the model packs?  Mine didn't come with instructions or anything so I wasn't sure how to go about putting everything on there. Hopefully this kid hurries up and gets it out to me... it's been over a week since I paid and he told me he still hadn't shipped it out as of two days ago.



Gah! I hate shit like that. Slow fuckers.


Anyrate, there's no real 'installation', per se, of the MFX. What you do is, once you get the GNX3K, load up the USB drivers and the Digitech X-Edit program. From there, you'll be able to open presets and amp/cabinet models that are on your computer (or on a disk, like the MFX), and then load them into your GNX to hear how they sound. You can use X-Edit to tweak them to your heart's desire, and of course, you can save the presets/amps/cabs on your GNX and/or on your PC.

Viola! It's actually very simple.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks Bob! Sorry for the slight derail homies!


----------



## Hexer (Feb 25, 2007)

just waiting for white D Activator 7s to pop up here in germany, they arent even on the Thomann-site so far


----------



## Edroz (Mar 23, 2007)

some clips (finally  ) for you. these are just pre-production recordings (1 scratch guitar track and raw drum tracks) for the new Insatanity cd "The Day God Died".
only the DA7 bridge is used on these clips. guitar is a carvin DC727C (koa/maple neck, mahogany body, maple top, birdseye maple f/b) with D' Addario chromes flatwound strings (.11-.65) through a pod ugh  


http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=5150654&q=hi

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=5150537&q=hi&ref=2


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 23, 2007)

man you got those drums on pretty loud over the guitar.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 24, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> man you got those drums on pretty loud over the guitar.




that's because the drums are being worked on at this point of the recording, "real" guitars haven't even been started yet. i just realized i had used the guitar i had the DA7s in on these clips and thought i'd through this up just for the hell of it. i'll post some more guitar oriented clips as they are finished.


----------



## saffron shrimp (Mar 25, 2007)

well i got these last week and at first I wasnt really impressed but after giving them some time, I have realized there potential, and these are great pups. I will get some clips up soon.


----------



## RG1820X (Mar 30, 2007)

I just put a set Dimarzio D Activator 7's (and Blaze Middle) in my guitar. [I've never used active pickups so I can't compare their description to any but] I was surprised that they really do "clean up" nicely and tighten up the B string. I played it through many different amps on a Line 6 Pod XT and they sounded great (to me). Cleaner amps remained clean and higher gain amp models kept their clarity. Even though the neck model has the treble boosted (at 8), it was warm sounding with a nice attack. I tried playing from the low B (sometimes an A) to the high E to make sure it sounded nice throughout its range. They also match the Blaze middle in split mode pretty well. 
I only have one seven string guitar and it is always difficult for me to choose the "right" pickups the first time, but I like these better than the original blaze neck and bridge pickups which sound lacked that extra bit of definition.


----------

